# Help



## Lokki719 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey yall. I stuck on making a decision on 3 boards. Any feed back would be appreciated. I'm stuck on the Never summer: proto HD or funslinger Or a lib tech : late release I think it's similar to a skate banana. Everything I look up pretty much say the same things. I'm looking for a versatile all around board


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You posted the same question in four fucking places and you don't even provide enough information for someone to intelligently respond.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

DevilWithin said:


> You posted the same question in four fucking places and you don't even provide enough information for someone to intelligently respond.


6 places actually. :facepalm3:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah,.. if you are new to the forum type format? Do yourself a favor and if you can, delete all those duplicate threads you started and then add some information to this one so that someone might be able to help you!

That Starting multiple threads with the same question thing is one of the quickest ways to wear out your welcome here short of being a spammer! 

We can forgive a little ignorance in the beginning and if you read the rules and settle down a tad,.. we wont hold this against you. That is, unless we become certain it's a genetic trait!  :lol:


:hairy:


----------



## Lokki719 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just a question. Thought I'd get a response. My bad. Thanks for being so friendly about it. My bad. So kind.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The things about forums is that there isn't a 140 character limit. And the more info you provide the better a response you'll get.

Perhaps they should replace the 'how to find a book using the dewey decimal system' class with a class on how to get info on the internet.


----------



## Lokki719 (Feb 3, 2015)

Look guys I was just wanting some general information on these boards nothin in particular just some info. My bad I'm not as cool as yal on the computer but I was just searching. My fault. I hope you all have a nice day. Sorry if I ruined yours.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lokki719 said:


> Look guys I was just wanting some general information on these boards nothin in particular just some info. My bad I'm not as cool as yal on the computer but I was just searching. My fault. I hope you all have a nice day. Sorry if I ruined yours.


:finger1:
*Fuck you Asshole!* You spam the fuck outa this board with a half dozen of the exact same useless, no information threads and then give us attitude when we politely tell you the rules???

:finger1: Fuck you again! Stay the fuck outta our house! Douchnozzle!


----------



## WRXChris (Dec 30, 2011)

Lokki719 said:


> Look guys I was just wanting some general information on these boards nothin in particular just some info. My bad I'm not as cool as yal on the computer but I was just searching. My fault. I hope you all have a nice day. Sorry if I ruined yours.


If everybody had the same attitude as you, and spammed forums with useless posts asking vague uneducated questions, no one would be able to find any useful information on the internet; all useful info would be lost in the sea of douchebaggery. 

If you were "just searching" like you claimed, you would have found quite a few good posts about all of these boards in the "Snowboard Review" section of the forum. Instead of searching, you decided to be a lazy asshole, not do any searching yourself, and spammed the forum hoping that someone else would do the work for you.

Sorry to be so blunt in calling out your shortcomings, but based on your snarky responses, this is a life lesson that is long overdue. Learn to play by the rules, or stay the fuck out of internet forums.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lokki719 said:


> Look guys I was just wanting some general information on these boards nothin in particular just some info. My bad I'm not as cool as yal on the computer but I was just searching. My fault. I hope you all have a nice day. Sorry if I ruined yours.


No no no. The proper response would have been something along the lines of

'Ok, here's how I ride and what I want out of the board' followed by a paragraph description of a typical day and where you want to go with it.

Despite your first impression there is a ton of help here. You gotta throw some kind of a bone though. We don't read minds, nor hold a grudge in general, though we won't let you live down your mistakes over night. Do need a bit of a hide.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Lokki719 - Stop being so passive aggressive. A lot of people screw up in posts, especially when new to a forum...but the good ones own up to it and move on. I'm going to add a bit more to what others have already explained. You could have just said "sorry, my bad. I'm new the forum and wasn't sure what kind of information would help me get a better recommendation. Also, sorry for posting it in 6 places. That was kind of stupid...I just wasn't sure where was the best place for the question. I'll see if a mod can remove the other ones." 

You don't understand how many people come on here and ask vague questions and when they don't get a response they bump their threads, etc. It gets old real fast, so people on here aren't always patient and may be harsh. The real test is how you respond to it. Make light of it / own it and you'll usually get good advice.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :finger1:
> *Fuck you Asshole!* You spam the fuck outa this board with a half dozen of the exact same useless, no information threads and then give us attitude when we politely tell you the rules???
> 
> :finger1: Fuck you again! Stay the fuck outta our house! Douchnozzle!


Uh, chomps, calm down dude.
What's with this incredible over-reaction?:eyetwitch2:
Btw, this isn't "our" house. It's a public forum. We don't screen members and approve their applications.

And to the others piling on to the OP, where is the attitude from him?

Calm the fuck down!
He has been gracious to admit his mistakes, and has apologized.

Move on people - nothing to see here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Uh, chomps, calm down dude.
> What's with this incredible over-reaction?
> Btw, this isn't "our" house. It's a public forum. We don't screen members and approve their applications.
> 
> ...


:blink: :facepalm1: 
_Uhhh,..?_ *No! He didn't!* :blink: GD,..? I'm actually surprised to discover that you may be one of the "sarcasm impaired?" :blink: *Never* woulda thunk it!! 

The OP was being a sarcastic, passive aggressive, whiny little bitch! His apology was nothing but snarky bullshit from a spamming pussy! Here,… I'll use formatting to illustrate the point,…! 



Lokki719 said:


> _*Just*_ a question. Thought I'd get a response. _*My bad*_.  Thanks for being _*soooo*_ friendly about it. :sarcasm: _My_ bad. _*So*_* kind*.





Lokki719 said:


> Look guys I was just wanting some general information on these boards nothin in particular just some info. My bad* I'm not as cool as yal on the computer* :sarcasm: but I was just searching. My fault. I hope you all have a nice day.:sarcasm: Sorry if I ruined yours. :sarcasm:


…And while we're at it? It most certainly is so _OUR_ house! It's *"Our"* community,..! While we are a public forum and anyone can join? We also have rules, and we either school or spank (_….with varying degrees of severity_) those who accidentally, or blatantly ignore those rules. 

This asshat butt munching schmuck, was given a _VERY_ mild gentle finger tap on the wrist with regards to his stupid, multiple thread starts, and then he was graced with some actual knowledge & advice on exactly _HOW_ he should go about gettiing the information he so _Vaguely_ asked for,…!

…and his response? Well, it was exactly as I described above! Nuthin' but _Snarky Bullshit_ from some fuck much too lazy and self absorbed to even bother to try and find the information he wants for himself.

Over reaction,..? -meh- Maybe, but frankly I'm tired of the "super sensitive" assholes that can't or won't be bothered to try and learn to fit in! I'm betting their _"Mommy's"_ called the other kids moms when they were young, to complain when the other kids refused to play with their fucked up asses!!

Mark my words!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I'm usually not sarcasm impaired (good description!) as you probably guessed.
I guess I thought it was rather borderline as to the OP's intention and I gave him the benefit of the doubt.

It is up to the OP to come back here and clarify - at least for me.

I will now return to my usual full-on sarcasm mode.:happy:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree with Chomps on this one and several of us gave him constructive advice on how to fit in and respond. It's this culture of passive aggressive pussies that really bothers me. Too many entitled little bitches that don't know how to eat a slice of humble pie and try to learn something from others. 

Anyhow, GreyDragon is right that it is now up to the OP to come back and try to clarify and become a part of this community.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: :facepalm1:
> _Uhhh,..?_ *No! He didn't!* :blink: GD,..? I'm actually surprised to discover that you may be one of the "sarcasm impaired?" :blink: *Never* woulda thunk it!!
> 
> The OP was being a sarcastic, passive aggressive, whiny little bitch! His apology was nothing but snarky bullshit from a spamming pussy! Here,… I'll use formatting to illustrate the point,…!
> ...


LOL. You need some pussy and a powder day. That'll calm them nerves. :hairy:


----------

